# Black Beard Algae



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

So I have had a problem with black beard algae for awhile now. I have already established that my lighting was a little too high for my plants. I still need to elevate my light, and unfortunately my setup does not allow me to take 1 bulb out, otherwise the other bulb doesnt work, however when I get a little time, I will fix the lighting problem. 

With the many LFS here in San Diego, ive realized that everyone has their own opinions on what works, and what doesnt work. Ex: Fish that eat the stuff, and fish that dont eat the stuff. I've also been told "There is no fish that will eat that type of algae." WRONG!! You could walk in one store and ask 3 different employees the same question, and all will have different answers. With that said, I would like to share my experiences and everyone is welcome to share theirs as well, so people who have questions about this stuff can easily find answers for it.


I have 2 American Flagfish and they are doing a great job of trimming the black beard algae for me. I have a male and a female, and everytime I see them, they are chowing down on it. They wont eat all of it, I have noticed that if the algae is thick, they generally wont touch it. So you have to trim the algae down a bit, and they will keep it down for you. This is easier if you have fake plants, but for my real plants, I generally just toss the stuff thats been overrun by bba.

Pros: They are pretty to look at, they eat the bba, and they eat it alot.
Cons: They wont eat the thick stuff, and they poop alot lol

I have heard that Siamese Algae Eaters also eat bba and I hear they are the best. I have not tried this, but im not going to doubt other peoples opinions so I would say give it a try if all your options have failed. I will not try it anytime soon, but if I ever lower my stocking, maybe I will give it a try.


Anybody is welcome to add their opinions.


UPDATE*** March 1st 2012

So I purchased a Siamese Algae Eater last week lol I thought I wouldnt try it soon. But as I was at the LFS buying some plants, I decided eh why the heck not.

So its been a week, and the SAE paired with my flagfish are an excellent combo! Both fish will spend all day snacking on the algae. Little by little my bba is going away and im very satisfied with the work these 3 have done!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

SAE's are what I use. Never tried flag fish but sounds like they work. My sae's did just fine and it was fun to watch them destroy the stuff.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Flag fish will rip up delicate plants, so you don't want to use them in a high tech planted tank. My wisteria handles flagfish just fine.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Flag fish will rip up delicate plants, so you don't want to use them in a high tech planted tank. My wisteria handles flagfish just fine.



I guess I can see that happening, they do get a little rough with the plants but ive never seen any of the plants get destroyed by them. But once I get the algae under control maybe ill sell the fish so they dont destroy my plants lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

on tougher plants such as anubias, you can soak the plant in a bleach dip. I use about one cup of bleach to about 4 gal of water in a 5 gal bucket. Ten or fifteen minutes in that will kill the bba, and the plant should survive fine. I use the dip to rid rocks of algae as well. Rinse the plant or rock and put it back in the tank.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

bump for an update


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

My 29g is in the same boat. I can't run just one bulb and Im stuck on elevating it. If I wanted to hang it it would be a total pita. Until I figure something out the algae is growing fast.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

grogan said:


> My 29g is in the same boat. I can't run just one bulb and Im stuck on elevating it. If I wanted to hang it it would be a total pita. Until I figure something out the algae is growing fast.



Im gonna drill some ghetto L brackets in my wall and mount my light on them this weekend hahaha I dont care. It will work!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah thats probably what ill end up doing. God I hate bba its a thorn in my side


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE my SAE. The real ones are tricky to find since there are so many impostors with the Flying Fox, but you can tell the real ones by the slightly jagged edges that their black stripes have while the Flying Foxes' stripes are smooth. Flying Foxes also get aggressive and don't do a great job like the SAEs do.

My 40g's Java Ferns were almost completely covered with BBA and I was at my end when I finally found one from an online seller and it took care of my BBA problem within a few days for me.  I adore my SAE, he gets along great with everyone, always pokes his nose into everything. He's a curious fish, likes to be in everything. If you have a 30g or bigger, I definitely recommend at least one SAE.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Might have to get rid of my Flagfish. I suspect they are the reason my little glosso leaves are torn off the stems lmao


----------

